# bead boxers



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey there drywallers, considering getting some bead boxers for my boxes...any thoughts on them?


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Bead Boxers*

The main intention of the BeadBoxers is to protect the expensive axle and wheel sections where the boxes contact the corner bead.
Quite inexpensive compared to replacing axles and wheels.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have some croozer, havent tryed them yet, but will be in a few weeks, i will let you know.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i bought a set of bead boxers for my 10" box about a year ago.

used it once never again. just doesn't do the quality that a trowel does. Doesn't get tight to the ceiling, very hard to do the bottom 2', mud pissing out the sides, premature wear on everything because you have to tilt it slightly causing a drag instead of a roll. I didn't have time to waste trying to master something that may or may not even save me any in the long run. there are good tools, and there are gimmicks, i think it is a gimmick. my .02.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I totally agree with Mcdusty,waste of money!! I dont even know where mine are anymore. JOHN


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

yep i had a set for my boxes after pissing around with them on a few jobs
i have decided that thay are junk !


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i agree with all of the above. I got some last week and ran them on metal bead. it took 2 1/2 fills on my box and its a northstar high box. it didnt do that good of a job. Then i tried it today on paper bead. it tore the paper and i wasn't happy with the way it looked. I wouldn't spend the money on them. I'd rather mud them by hand. But if u still want to buy some mone are for sale :thumbup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I just hold the brake and run my columbia boxes straight down the bead (without bead boxers or other toys). I have to guide the box to keep it straight, but how hard is that? I use the box on 5 for loading the beads, but still wipe them down with a knife after to make sure they're straight. It's faster than loading them by hand, but not so fast as if I didn't need to wipe after.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like i may have wasted my money then? find out soon.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input ...I have heard mostly negative reports on them, so it looks like its still the marshalltowns ..thanks again


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Ihave been useing bead boxes for the last couple of years.They work quite ok on vertical beads but are hard to use in confined spaces and overhead areas . Give them a go


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

very useful if your filling no coat 90's or using that new hydro trim water adhesive bead (something with shallow fill). otherwise if your filling paper or metal bead the fills are to deep so it doesn't work well, working by hand would be quicker.. i have them on my 3rd coat box and they get no use..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I tryed them on my 12 tape tech easy clean and found them a very good tool to have, worked well and im glad i got them, when finishing the flats/butts i could the finish the beads as well, ok so they need a touch up with a knife but i found them easy and made a great job.


----------

